# Vaporizer taste/smell



## salmon1a (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi everybody. I recently began using herb after many years (25+) layoff. I have been using a vaporizer (Solo) on various settings with the desired results except that I don't experience the taste and smell that I used to enjoy so much. I get a very mild hash-like flavor initially that I don't find very appealing. I've tried five different strains that basically all taste the same even though the weed smells different in the jars.



I chose a vaporizer to save on my lungs, but am wondering if there is a better method that may feature more of the flavor and smell that I'm not getting with the vaporizer. Any recommendations would be appreciated as well as advice on particular strains that have a good flavor/smell.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2013)

I smoke hash oil...basically the same health aspects as vaporizing..any weed good or bad, the yummiest and shittiest all have a mild nutty flavor is how I most often hear it described... I don't find vapes enjoyable on a daily basis..the high is lacking because many of the compounds that drastically effect the high (thcv, cbc for example) boil at 428 much higher than you vape.........anyway yea this is a common complaint....but hash oil is more flavorful in most cases than the bud it came from as its the concentrated oils, the terpenes are the same terpenes or essential oils produced by many fruits and other plants so concentrating these oils along with the cannabinoids provides a delicious and powerful high without the barbeque aftertaste from bud


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah I can't vape in the traditional sense; it taste like Reggie and is displeasing. We have a couple versions of the vapor blunt that works wonders but the taste is always the same. I do like the volcano better, for some reason it tastes a little better. (Its the one with the huge bag that fills up)

I like QK idea of hash oil or cold hash for best taste. I really been enjoying some fresh concentrate lately boasting more flavor then the same flower alongside it. Everything else has not been able to compete lately.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 14, 2013)

I smoke Mid and high grade weed. I use the volcano and vape at 360 I get great taste and high from both types on that temp


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 14, 2013)

I vape on some quality meds, and use either Volcano classic *temperature at 6 or 7* or I use my Silver Surfer Vaporizer-I get really medicated off both-maintain lower heats for excellent flavor-like those first few tokes are heaven-pure essence of the flowers!


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 14, 2013)

salmon1a said:


> Hi everybody. I recently began using herb after many years (25+) layoff. I have been using a vaporizer (Solo) on various settings with the desired results except that I don't experience the taste and smell that I used to enjoy so much. I get a very mild hash-like flavor initially that I don't find very appealing. I've tried five different strains that basically all taste the same even though the weed smells different in the jars.
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a vaporizer to save on my lungs, but am wondering if there is a better method that may feature more of the flavor and smell that I'm not getting with the vaporizer. Any recommendations would be appreciated as well as advice on particular strains that have a good flavor/smell.


its the vaporizer itself try a volcano youll taste the difference....The best vaporizer I have used that gave me the best taste was VCP from http://www.vriptech.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=VR&Category_Code=VA turned my bong into a vape....best tasting smoothest hits...only draw back is the heat wand or heat gun needed


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Colonuggs have you tried the LifeSaver Vaporizer (LSV), I believe its similar to the vrip ya?


----------



## kingpin420 (Oct 24, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> I smoke Mid and high grade weed. I use the volcano and vape at 360 I get great taste and high from both types on that temp


Same here only I have the Azier Extreme Q 365-375 temps and I taste every hit, weather I bag it or whip it....All different depending on the strain. Double Strawberry Diesel tastes like Strawberries,buddha Cheese like like a sweet cheese cake taste.


----------

